

Ask HN: going offline for a long time? - indrora

what would you do if you were forced (say, vacation) to be offline for a month, two months, or more?
======
vikdug
Meditate, work out, eat well, read, journal, say hi to strangers, take photos,
learn a new sport, is that a good start?

------
bartonfink
If not for a software career making it necessary to be "online", I would
readily bet that I could go an entire year without the internet, and I
wouldn't be any less happy for it. If I could ensure my livelihood in some
extremely non-technical yet stable job (e.g. as a HIGHLY overpaid landscaper),
it might even be a fun experiment.

This isn't any different from any other exercise of willpower. You don't
really need to make it the entire month at once, you just need to be strong
enough to handle each moment of weakness OR you need to be smart enough to
prevent them so temptation is removed from your life.

------
flignats
I would probably do a few things - build a go-kart (why not?), learn a new
computer skill, go for rides on my motorcycle, random red-eye flight for a
weekend, act on one of the ten startup ideas continually floating around in my
head :D

------
nomad2986
If it were for vacation, say I'm backpacking through Europe with a couple
friends for a month or more, I could(and willingly would) handle it.

------
abraham
I would enjoy it and try not to think about my inbox filling up at home.

